# Bad paint job



## preecematt (Sep 25, 2012)

Brought a 61 plate Focus from a main dealer about 2 months ago, and detailed it about a week later and noticed that all down the passenger side its not metallic/nice and shiny, its sort of a matte look and really rough especially behind the door handles and in the sun its an obvious shade or 2 lighter than the front wing, so I've got 2 bad passenger doors and the rear bumper, so its obviously been in a crash and had a bodge job done, + there is horrific orange peel on the whole car. I know for the Orange peel I'll need to wetsand but with the bad paint job would a wetsand sort it or could I use the DA. To give you an idea I've got a £1200 quote to get the paint sorted lol. I only noticed the bad paintwork on the decontamination stage :-( or else I wouldn't of brought the car. Any help would be massively appreciated. Thanks in advance, Matt


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Matt.

Sorry to hear about the bodge job, unfortunately machine polishing won't correct the colour, it will help to increase the gloss and as you've said the orange peel can be removed by wet sanding, have you don't this before? If not I'd recommend getting scrap panel to practice on first as this can go horribly wrong! 

Just because it's had a bit of work doesn't mean it's been in a accident so please don't worry about that, could be as simple as a scrape and they've paid peanuts for the fix!

Good luck with it and please keep us updated.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

What ford dealer was it? Not furrows by any chance, just looking at your location


----------



## preecematt (Sep 25, 2012)

SystemClenz said:


> Hi Matt.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the bodge job, unfortunately machine polishing won't correct the colour, it will help to increase the gloss and as you've said the orange peel can be removed by wet sanding, have you don't this before? If not I'd recommend getting scrap panel to practice on first as this can go horribly wrong!
> 
> ...


No I've never wet sanded before lol. Just assuming it was an accident because the rear arch liners are hanging off and with said problems as well. Really peefed off as to me the car cost a lot of money especially for my age. Any advice on wet sanding??


----------



## preecematt (Sep 25, 2012)

turbosnoop said:


> What ford dealer was it? Not furrows by any chance, just looking at your location


Funnily enough it was lol, Furrows at Shrewsbury


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Take the door cards and sound deadening out of the doors and look at the back of the panels, it may show up if there was any panel damage or not 

If the paint is off then unfortunately no polishing will help it will always be the wrong colour, got any photos ?


----------



## preecematt (Sep 25, 2012)

Clancy said:


> Take the door cards and sound deadening out of the doors and look at the back of the panels, it may show up if there was any panel damage or not
> 
> If the paint is off then unfortunately no polishing will help it will always be the wrong colour, got any photos ?


Not at the moment I haven't and the cars not clean either lol. What do you mean, if the paint is off?? As in no paint there at all


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

What colour is it?

Have you considered taking the car back?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

By off, I mean if the colour is slightly wrong and the finish is slightly different then there isn't much you can do, it won't match the original sections witgout being resprayed properly 

Sounds like it's had some filler and been sprayed quickly on the cheap, get some photos up if you can bud 

if you can prove the dealer would of known about the damage and did not disclose the info then you can get your money back, but it's a very difficult thing to prove if it's unregistered damage 

If it has just been filled and sprayed and not properly repaired it should be noticeable from the back of the panel


----------



## preecematt (Sep 25, 2012)

Sicskate said:


> What colour is it?
> 
> Have you considered taking the car back?


Weird orangey, red. I did take it back and thats where I got the £1200 quote from. Rang them up before hand and I got fobbed off, went and visited(wasn't aggressive etc) I just said I brought a car from over there(used cars) and its got some paint damage, bloke came out and looked and said they'd email me and I'd have to ring/speak to used cars to see if the car should of been sold like that but he noticed more than I did, as he noticed the back panel, whereas I only noticed the bottom of the doors and the bumper


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

preecematt said:


> Funnily enough it was lol, Furrows at Shrewsbury


.....


----------



## preecematt (Sep 25, 2012)

Clancy said:


> By off, I mean if the colour is slightly wrong and the finish is slightly different then there isn't much you can do, it won't match the original sections witgout being resprayed properly
> 
> Sounds like it's had some filler and been sprayed quickly on the cheap, get some photos up if you can bud
> 
> ...


Ahh of course 'off' I just automatically assumed off as in bare metal off lol, not off as in colour off, I'm tired is my excuse lol. Well I think they brought the car from some auction to be honest as the last owner was from Bristol lol and I peeled off the furrows sticker from the number plates and it says some car warehouse or something similar but now its to late anyway as they could just turn and say "oh you've done that"


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

preecematt said:


> Ahh of course 'off' I just automatically assumed off as in bare metal off lol, not off as in colour off, I'm tired is my excuse lol. Well I think they brought the car from some auction to be honest as the last owner was from Bristol lol and I peeled off the furrows sticker from the number plates and it says some car warehouse or something similar but now its to late anyway as they could just turn and say "oh you've done that"


.....


----------



## preecematt (Sep 25, 2012)

turbosnoop said:


> I used to work at the Telford branch, awful awful company to work for. I haven't worked their for about 3 and a half years. It may or may not be the same now, but when I worked their a guy called Kevin Evans was Shrewsbury's used sales manager, let's just say the emphasis wasn't on keeping customers happy, and any after sales faults may or may not be sorted without a fight. From experience at the Telford branch, I'd discuss your issues with the salesman first, if your not happy ask for the used sales manager and then if still not happy ask to speak to the dealership principal and if you get that far you need to kick up a stink! With regards to paint work, I remember the Telford branch prefered to use a cheaper third party bodyshop (not exactly great finishes!) than use their own in house ford (bit more expensive) bodyshop, on used cars that needed spray work. I would never buy a used car from furrows, all the best with getting the car sorted


I am slightly regretting buying this car to be honest not very happy with it. I thought it was strange when I noticed they hadn't washed any of the cars on the forecourt at all, even a 15 plate Kia was leathered in dust, bird plop and general dirt. The sales person I dealt with was nice, but they all seemed a bit grumpy and not very smiley, and I even heard them slagging a potential customer off, so should of heard alarm bells really. But at the time me and my other half both liked the car as its well specced and it fits the pram in the boot lol. I think they take the cars to a paint place just near them on Battlefield and if their bodywork is anything like their alloy wheel work its very shody. Yes they have lol, I thought it was unprofessional, everyone else gets number plates with the garage name on lol


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

preecematt said:


> I am slightly regretting buying this car to be honest not very happy with it. I thought it was strange when I noticed they hadn't washed any of the cars on the forecourt at all, even a 15 plate Kia was leathered in dust, bird plop and general dirt. The sales person I dealt with was nice, but they all seemed a bit grumpy and not very smiley, and I even heard them slagging a potential customer off, so should of heard alarm bells really. But at the time me and my other half both liked the car as its well specced and it fits the pram in the boot lol. I think they take the cars to a paint place just near them on Battlefield and if their bodywork is anything like their alloy wheel work its very shody


.....


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

.....


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

turbosnoop said:


> If you want any advice pm me, as this is a public forum I feel I should be careful what I say. I hate the company with a passion


So you should be!!!
I'm in furrows next week demoing product/training :tumbleweed:

Dont worry :lol:


----------

